# Bug ID?!



## tmx (Sep 27, 2011)

Can someone please help me ID this bug, it's not actually in my viv but it's in one of my roach feeder tubs. Sorry for the crappy phone pictures, but Thank you in advance!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like a ladybug/beatle of some sort.


----------



## kayoherp (Feb 27, 2010)

Beetle larvae of the genus Dermestes. They are scavengers, and frequently tag along with shipments of crickets/bugs and dried animal chews. As far as I know they aren't harmful. Cleaning out dead stuff from your roaches might help.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Those show up with our crickets at the Zoo all the time. I don't think I'd want them running around in my viv, at least from the standpoint that they might compete with microfauna for food, who knows what they might do to eggs or plants.


----------

